# Long Overdue Update!



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys! I haven't been on in forever, lots of stuff going on around here but I just wanted to pop in and share some exciting news!

We're expecting!!! LOL 

I'm pretty sure I have Melanochromis chipokae X Pseudotropheus socolofi on the way. I could be wrong about the father but the socolofi female is definitely holding (and eating still) and the chipokae has been building nests for weeks now... He's the only one that I have seen nest building at all, he moves mountains of gravel every week after I clean the tank and level it all off.. Should be a cool hybrid...

They are growing so big now! It's unbelievable how much they have grown in the last 9 months... wow.. We haven't had many problems, I think we lost 3 fish, not sure what from, they all get along pretty well surprisingly. One got popeye so bad I thought it was a goner, I added some extra salt to the water and it recovered in 1 day...!

Here's a vid!! 

Malawi Wawi - YouTube

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/A2ftETOZ9es" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats on being a dad ha cool vid


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks.. Most of them were hiding, they get freaked out when the camera comes out. Cichlids are sure funny fish and they are VERY aware of what's going on outside of their tank lol.


----------



## jshill103 (Jan 11, 2012)

nice tank


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Well my fish held for two weeks and as of yesterday she isn't holding any more and there are no babies.. they either got swallowed or eaten up fast...


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

that sucks, im sure it will happen again though good luck


----------

